# Cody's Match with Pete Avalon is a Prime Example of Everything Wrong with AEW



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Cody - hey Khan, I think I'm gonna squash Avalon tonight on Dynamite.

Khan - I'm sorry Cody, but I'm going to have to put my foot down finally and veto this idea. We can't have Peter Avalon look weak. Let's do a 15 minute competitive match instead.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah should have been a squash even after the low blow.

This is definitely the biggest lesson AEW needs to learn. Every match doesn't need to go so long, especially when it involves lower-tier talent against high-tier stars like Cody. I understand that Tony wants to showcase everyone, but he needs to dial it back for the sake of protecting the aura of his main event talent.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They have hamstrung themselves with this picture-in-picture thing. They can't end a match before it or else they have nothing to show.

My question is, could they go to a standard commercial break or is picture-in-picture something TNT want? It means every match, every week goes a similar length at a similar time on the show. I wonder if they could show the official rankings and highlights from Dark during picture-in-picture some weeks to shake it up...

Tbh, I'd rather have seen Cody against someone like Pillman Jr., who has potential and a good family name. They have got to cut out guys like Avalon if they want to grow as a big league. While these guys have some camp/cult value (Luther, Stunt, Avalon), they don't belong on national TV. At least not in competitive matches, a squash is ok.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Awful stuff all around.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

You can’t say you want everyone to get an opportunity then say “it should have been a squash”! This way everyone gets a chance to show themselves every week. This is how you make the business better. Giving everyone a chance. Good job AEW


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RubberbandGoat said:


> You can’t say you want everyone to get an opportunity then say “it should have been a squash”! This way everyone gets a chance to show themselves every week. This is how you make the business better. Giving everyone a chance. Good job AEW




........









...............










Who said that exactly? Who was begging for Peter Avalon to get opportunities?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

He should have just squashed Pete quick. If you are not going to have Jade screw over Rhodes, then don't do the interference angle period.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

In full agreement, but how many times have we gone through this same scenario though?

It’s the norm with AEW, it’s been like this since it first began, we’ve seen god knows how many matches, where a jobber like Peter Avalon gets 10-20 mins with an elite guy like Cody.

Then yet again, people come on here afterwards and say “That should have been a squash”, “Well that was pointless and shit”.

And matches like this is exactly that, pointless and shit, yet for some nonsensical reason, AEW continue to do them, its unnecessary and matches like this achieve absolutely nothing, it just makes you not care about either guy.

When it comes to elite guys vs jobbers, AEW are yet to learn their lesson, and unfortunately they probably never will learn their lesson


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Avalon should have won off the roll up if youre gonna do the angle. Instead it was just more pointless wrestling.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RubberbandGoat said:


> You can’t say you want everyone to get an opportunity then say “it should have been a squash”! This way everyone gets a chance to show themselves every week. This is how you make the business better. Giving everyone a chance. Good job AEW


If you try and give everyone an equal spotlight, then very few wrestlers will be getting over. AEW has probably 85-100 employed wrestlers now and can't focus on them all. The second show should help remedy that somewhat, but there is no reason to have Peter Avalon working lengthy matches with Cody on the flagship show. Having a hierarchy is a good thing as long as it's not an unbreakable glass ceiling like WCW in 1996-1999. Cody being taken 10 minutes by a skinny indy-looking guy just muddies the waters. AEW should expand the rankings or something and kayfabe it as no one outside the top 30 or something can be on Dynamite. Giving wrestlers on Dark and the upcoming show something to aim for.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Cody - hey Khan, I think I'm gonna squash Avalon tonight on Dynamite.
> 
> Khan - I'm sorry Cody, but I'm going to have to put my foot down finally and veto this idea. We can't have Peter Avalon look weak. Let's do a 15 minute competitive match instead.


You don’t fucking believe Cody was forced to do 15 minutes. Stop it. I told everyone beforehand that this was going 8+ minutes, and Cody fucking proved me right.

Go on buying the good guy BS.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Putting labels and pigeon-holing wrestlers in certain boxes is a prime example of everything wrong with wrestling fans.

It's the one thing I hate about today's fan's.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> You don’t fucking believe Cody was forced to do 15 minutes. Stop it. I told everyone beforehand that this was going 8+ minutes, and Cody fucking proved me right.
> 
> Go on buying the good guy BS.


I dont know man. Going 15 minutes just made him look bad. I cant believe Cody wouldn't want to squash Avalon. Unless he thought in some weird way that going 15 minutes with a jobber would make him look good? IDK.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> I dont know man. Going 15 minutes just made him look bad. I cant believe Cody wouldn't want to squash Avalon. Unless he thought in some weird way that going 15 minutes with a jobber would make him look good? IDK.


*Or maybe he's so full of himself that he thought he was getting Pete over by having a long match with him.*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> I dont know man. Going 15 minutes just made him look bad. I cant believe Cody wouldn't want to squash Avalon. Unless he thought in some weird way that going 15 minutes with a jobber would make him look good? IDK.


Because Cody going 12 minutes with Sonny DIDN’T just happen this past summer? Get the fuck out of here and accept what is clear as fucking day: this shit is a vanity project and fulfills Cody’s need to eat as much of the tv time as possible.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> I dont know man. Going 15 minutes just made him look bad. I cant believe Cody wouldn't want to squash Avalon. Unless he thought in some weird way that going 15 minutes with a jobber would make him look good? IDK.


I know its hard to believe and I am not going to bother talking to @bdon but Cody isn't the selfish prick you think he is.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

It's pretty simple. Most of these long matches with lots of action aren't actually very good or memorable. Some are (e.g Omega vs Fenix), but most are just average. Technically speaking. As they don't really enforce DQs or countouts and the roster has a hierarchy, the winner is fairly obvious too. Even to any casual observers.

So therefore they tend to drag.

It's not rocket science. Shorten the matches and display more talent via more matches. That's as easy as taking from the Dark cards. Run a match longer than 7 minutes when BOTH wrestlers are capable of putting together a high quality match. If Cody or whoever wants the time on TV have them cut a in ring promo after the match.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Or maybe he's so full of himself that he thought he was getting Pete over by having a long match with him.*


Nah, Cody, Bucks, Khan see nothing besides jobber in Avalon. That's why I'm surprised that they still made a competitive long match between them. There is no possible way to get him over. In my opinion of course. 



bdon said:


> Because Cody going 12 minutes with Sonny DIDN’T just happen this past summer? Get the fuck out of here and accept what is clear as fucking day: this shit is a vanity project and fulfills Cody’s need to eat as much of the tv time as possible.


That was different. He had the TNT title then and was having 15 minute long matches with everyone and their mother. But this was Peter fucking Avalon man. You accomplish nothing by going 15 minutes in a competitive match against him. He could have had the same 15 minute match against anyone else on the roster and he would have looked better since Avalon is literally the top jobber guy of the whole roster. 



ripcitydisciple said:


> I know its hard to believe and I am not going to bother talking to @bdon but Cody isn't the selfish prick you think he is.


Cody is one of my favorites inside the ring, and I support him a lot but I do strongly feel that he is selfish based on the things he says and how he portrays himself backstage,on the show, in interviews to be honest. Like Bdon mentioned. It does comes off as a vanity project for him. In my opinion at least. He's still a great talent though and a better all around wrestler then the current world champion is.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

This thread is basically saying; "I've grown up watching one style of wrestling & anything that differs from that is wrong."


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

AEW and competitive matches between jobbers and their top talent, what else is new.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> This thread is basically saying; "I've grown up watching one style of wrestling & anything that differs from that is wrong."


Mate there is no world where consistently putting jobbers in highly competitive matches with the top talent is a good business move. It makes zero sense.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Mate there is no world where consistently putting jobbers in highly competitive matches with the top talent is a good business move. It makes zero sense.


They've been doing for 18 months & they're the only show that's growing - so there's that


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😮 hey man I love me some pretty peter I hope his segments are more regular they fucking crack me up.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Based on the hatred for Cody that many seem to have around here, this match was a "Damned if you do, damned if you don't" situation. The match was 10 minutes or so and Avalon got some decent offense in, so people need to vent that it shouldn't have been that long. Yet if Cody squashed Avalon in two minutes, everyone would be bitching about him burying a "solid talent". Cody can't win with some people, that's just how it is. I don't agree with it or the hate for him, but what're ya gonna do?

That said, I do believe this match suffered the same issue that last week's six-man tag did. A non-established talent taking the fight to someone much more established and even feigning victory is not smart because it makes that established talent look weak.

I'm not against longer, competitive TV matches. I enjoy the hell out of them. But I enjoy them a lot more when they make sense. You want Peter Avalon to suddenly look decent against a star like Cody? Give us a promo, give us a moment or two where he shows some fire and makes us think, "Whoa, there might be something to this guy!" THEN put him in the ring with Cody to surprise us with a fight.

I like Cody, but these longer matches where we just arrive at the same old "Cody with the win" ending would at least be justified if they served a purpose like moving his opponents up the proverbial ladder. But they don't.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I actually was hoping they’d use the Jade Cargill distraction to give Peter a sneak win. However, they completely make the distraction meaningless, make Avalon look like dog shit (him losing a 45 second squash is better in this instance), Cargill gets no heat for costing our sympathetic babyface the win, and Cody goes 12+ fucking minutes with a jobber.

And people claim this motherfucker to be full of Pyscholohy. Newsflash: his daddy’s mind for the brain for the business isn’t guaranteed, or else Shane McMahon would already be running things up north.

Squash Avalon, do a promo, and keep it simple.

Cody fucking sucks and makes everything “extra”, which ruins even the simplest shit.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

HankHill_85 said:


> Based on the hatred for Cody that many seem to have around here, this match was a "Damned if you do, damned if you don't" situation. The match was 10 minutes or so and Avalon got some decent offense in, so people need to vent that it shouldn't have been that long. Yet if Cody squashed Avalon in two minutes, everyone would be bitching about him burying a "solid talent". Cody can't win with some people, that's just how it is. I don't agree with it or the hate for him, but what're ya gonna do?
> 
> That said, I do believe this match suffered the same issue that last week's six-man tag did. A non-established talent taking the fight to someone much more established and even feigning victory is not smart because it makes that established talent look weak.
> 
> ...



Literally no one would be saying Cody squashed a "solid talent" had he won in 2 minutes. Everyone here would actually be praising it and surprised they did the right thing. Instead they did the typical AEW thing.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> They've been doing for 18 months & they're the only show that's growing - so there's that


Growing? They haven't increased their audience at all, it's the same 700k people watching. Don't drink the kool aid dude, they're stagnant as hell.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Growing? They haven't increased their audience at all, it's the same 700k people watching. Don't drink the kool aid dude, they're stagnant as hell.


AEW has a different method of growing that has never been seen before.

It’s hoping Raw keeps losing viewers so Raw eventually catches up to AEW’s niche audience of 700k.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Growing? They haven't increased their audience at all, it's the same 700k people watching. Don't drink the kool aid dude, they're stagnant as hell.





MoxleyMoxx said:


>


Keep telling us there's only one way to do things


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

mods there is an aew dynamite thread to discuss matches please enforce the rules op is breaking them


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> mods there is an aew dynamite thread to discuss matches please enforce the rules op is breaking them


Lmaooo

“somebody help me, a forum dedicated to debate and discussion is critically reviewing my favorite show!”


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Lmaooo
> 
> “somebody help me, a forum dedicated to debate and discussion is critically reviewing my favorite show!”


Once they permabaned the angry aussies, these "fans" think they can dictate what happens in this section. Just a sad state of affair


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I would have liked Jade to cause an upset win.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The match didn't need to be more than 5min long. 
I've always liked it when I saw a "break-out" performance, aka a guy with decent potential that everyone suspect the top guy to put away quickly, ends up having a competitive match with said top guy and gets over and recognized in the process...there is no way this can happen in AEW because every match is competitive.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> mods there is an aew dynamite thread to discuss matches please enforce the rules op is breaking them


I disagree, but it's on you to believe that any of the mods could follow their own rules.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Lmaooo
> 
> “somebody help me, a forum dedicated to debate and discussion is critically reviewing my favorite show!”


mods this is personal insults which is against rule #2 in the pinned rules thread
mods enforce the rule ban him 
mods op has now violated 2 separate rules


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> Keep telling us there's only one way to do things


Ah yes, I get it. Wait for RAW's viewership to dive low enough so Dynamite can overtake it, that's real growth for you!! Why grow an audience when you can just wait for the competition to lose theirs? Genius!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> mods this is personal insults which is against rule #2 in the pinned rules thread
> mods enforce the rule ban him
> mods op has now violated 2 separate rules


Soft


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Soft


mods this personal attack hurt my feelings i demand action


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> Picture in picture to let you know the finish isn't coming anytime soon? ✅


Picture in picture is my least favorite thing to happen to wrestling in a while. It’s harder to follow than if they just had a commercial break


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> mods this is personal insults which is against rule #2 in the pinned rules thread
> mods enforce the rule ban him
> mods op has now violated 2 separate rules


I’m not sure you know what the word personal means.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

3venflow said:


> They have hamstrung themselves with this picture-in-picture thing. They can't end a match before it or else they have nothing to show.
> 
> My question is, could they go to a standard commercial break or is picture-in-picture something TNT want? It means every match, every week goes a similar length at a similar time on the show. I wonder if they could show the official rankings and highlights from Dark during picture-in-picture some weeks to shake it up...
> 
> Tbh, I'd rather have seen Cody against someone like Pillman Jr., who has potential and a good family name. They have got to cut out guys like Avalon if they want to grow as a big league. While these guys have some camp/cult value (Luther, Stunt, Avalon), they don't belong on national TV. At least not in competitive matches, a squash is ok.



They don't have anything. They suck.

It's time people start realizing that just because a guy has 500 fans or whatever on the independent scenes doesn't mean jack shit.

Indy fans hype up their darlings. I'm already way over the Moxley hype. Guy had never been as good as people claim.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Picture in picture is my least favorite thing to happen to wrestling in a while. It’s harder to follow than if they just had a commercial break


*I agree. It's telling you that nothing you're squinting at your TV to watch matters. You can take a shit, make a sandwich, or walk your dog, and still know that when you get back, someone will be sitting on their ass in a rest hold.*


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

fabi1982 said:


> Once they permabaned the angry aussies, these "fans" think they can dictate what happens in this section. Just a sad state of affair


There's no reason to really read WF without them. Everything other than AEW's section has more people elsewhere, and now without them it's like every other AEW fanboy site.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

...... i can’t keep track of this forum

so we _want_ Cody to squash people now?


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Klitschko said:


> Cody - hey Khan, I think I'm gonna squash Avalon tonight on Dynamite.
> 
> Khan - I'm sorry Cody, but I'm going to have to put my foot down finally and veto this idea. We can't have Peter Avalon look weak. Let's do a 15 minute competitive match instead.


I think it was the other way around.

Tony probably wrote it as a squash. And then Cody complained about not getting enough TV time so he booked it to go longer.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Growing? They haven't increased their audience at all, it's the same 700k people watching. Don't drink the* kool aid dude*, they're stagnant as hell.


😂


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ...... i can’t keep track of this forum
> 
> so we _want_ Cody to squash people now?


If it's Peter Avalon, yes. Nobody would have ever wanted otherwise.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Rubbish.

Cody is giving TV time to people that deserve it. He's having competitive matches with people, to show that they are talented and deserve your attention. People would be whining even more if Cody was squashing people in these matches. They already started using the moronic shovel meme and "Cody Wins LOL" before he actually had it written into an angle that he would never challenge for the AEW Championship.

People love to make up their own false narrative, and then use selective bits of truth to enforce it, while conveniently ignoring all of the facts that disprove it.

What Cody is doing is great for AEW and great for the business as a whole. This exact thing is the reason why Eddie Kingston has a job in AEW. People need to stop jumping on every little thing in order to criticize something they have already made clear they don't like.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

greasykid1 said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> Cody is giving TV time to people that deserve it. He's having competitive matches with people, to show that they are talented and deserve your attention. People would be whining even more if Cody was squashing people in these matches. They already started using the moronic shovel meme and "Cody Wins LOL" before he actually had it written into an angle that he would never challenge for the AEW Championship.
> 
> ...


Let me ask you this, do you think Avalon is going to be inserted into something meaningful now? Or is he just going to disappear to Dark again?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> This thread is basically saying; "I've grown up watching one style of wrestling & anything that differs from that is wrong."


Many of the replies in this thread is basically saying "I'm an AEW mark and refuse to acknowledge that anything they do isn't absolutely perfect".

Main Eventers having long matches with jobbers is dumb and doesn't benefit anyone. Add on top of that Jade looks like an ineffective dork.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Let me ask you this, do you think Avalon is going to be inserted into something meaningful now? Or is he just going to disappear to Dark again?


Well, judging by the fan reaction, I'd expect him to go back to Dark. Unlike Kingston, who got the internet buzzing after his losing effort, and so was given a prominant spot.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> There's no reason to really read WF without them. Everything other than AEW's section has more people elsewhere, and now without them it's like every other AEW fanboy site.


Sadly, I´m already on the search for a more open discussion forum. In the WWE section here you cant say any good as everyone shits on everything (btw good job mods over there) and here you cant say any negative as you are a hater and will be spammed with childish puns or things these guys think hurt someone personally. And HONESTLY I would choose the WWE section over this SJW section here all day long.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

greasykid1 said:


> Well, judging by the fan reaction, I'd expect him to go back to Dark. Unlike Kingston, who got the internet buzzing after his losing effort, and so was given a prominant spot.


Well yeah.. AEW should be able to evaluate its talent better, they should know who can get the internet buzzing and who will take up useful TV and not give them much value inn return.
Almost everyone sighted when Avalon was announced in a match vs Cody, and everyone was proven right. 

How different would things be if Cody squashes say Peter, Sony Kiss, Serpentico, Cutler, Janela, all in 2-4min matches, but then you give someone like one of the Top Flights brother or Griff a 8-10min competitive match with Cody, he gets noticed..he gets over..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> Cody is giving TV time to people that deserve it. He's having competitive matches with people, to show that they are talented and deserve your attention. People would be whining even more if Cody was squashing people in these matches. They already started using the moronic shovel meme and "Cody Wins LOL" before he actually had it written into an angle that he would never challenge for the AEW Championship.
> 
> ...


*Literally no one tunes in to watch Eddie Kingston WRESTLE. I remember having to stop what I was doing on my phone and give his promo my undivided attention because it was so amazing. He got over the second he walked down the aisle and said two sentences in that microphone. Ever since that moment, Eddie Kingston's promos had become a recurring highlight of the show. I have not seen one person on this site talk about the match he had with Cody as the reason they're a fan of his. 

What you and the other blind apologists fail to understand about this specific situation, is that we're not generally asking for Cody to have squash matches every single week. We're saying in the context of what occurred last night, Cody should have either pinned Avalon after his immediate CrossRhodes, or lost after Jade Cargill's interference. They chose the worst possible option after both of those logical outs, just to have yet another pointless, heatless wrestling match that got no one over.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I think this can be summed up pretty easily.

If you want Cody to have a 10 minute match on TV with someone, that's fine. He's Cody freaking Rhodes for crying out loud. Just don't do it with Peter Avalon. A guy who is a Dark mainstay and is mostly known as one of the biggest losers in AEW's history.

I mean it all added up too. Jade Cargill coming out do distract Cody started it. Cody could have pinned Avalon right after the Cross Rhodes and then turned his attention to Jade. But instead he just stares at her and Avalon takes advantage. And I'm sorry to say, a lot of Avalon's offense didn't even look that good. So it was kind of a joke for Avalon to get that much offense in on Cody to begin with. This isn't an Orange Cassidy situation where Orange is just so popular and good in the ring that a lot of people are fine with him getting the offense he does. Avalon is not that guy.

And also, I very much doubt that Avalon is going to be getting some kind of extended push out of taking Cody to the limit. Remember when that was supposed to happen for Scorpio Sky last year? This just felt like a waste of time by the time it was all said and done. Again, you want Cody on the show with a match going through commercial? Awesome, totally cool with that. Just pick someone more credible than Peter Avalon.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Some undercard guys who were not used yesterday and would have been better in a random 10 minute match with Cody:


Brian Pillman Jr. (son of Brian Pillman vs. son of Dusty Rhodes)
Griff Garrison (promising, tall young wrestler who can play the spunky underdog)
Shawn Spears (playing up their former feud, though I guess Spears is kayfabe MIA now)
Either member of The Acclaimed (new shit-talking heel team)
Christopher Daniels or Frankie Kazarian (well-known veterans who can still work)
Scorpio Sky (a rematch of their TNT title match where Sky pushed Cody)
Billy Gunn (some name value and still LOOKS credible even if he's slow in the ring)
Kip Sabian (could have teased Miro vs. Cody for the future)

Avalon just looks like a skinny indie guy who at best should be getting squashed on Dynamite. And that's coming from someone who finds his PPA skits quite funny.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> I think this can be summed up pretty easily.
> 
> If you want Cody to have a 10 minute match on TV with someone, that's fine. He's Cody freaking Rhodes for crying out loud. Just don't do it with Peter Avalon. A guy who is a Dark mainstay and is mostly known as one of the biggest losers in AEW's history.
> 
> ...


This. Also, I know we compare Cody to HHH always, but I couldn't imagine HHH going 10-15 minutes in a competitive match with Bo Dallas just to get time. Sometimes, it just needs to be a squash, like the Omega/Sonny match for example. That was one of the most memorable matches on Dynamite matches all year because it served its purpose perfectly, instead of another random 10 minute long match.


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

Tony doesn't want to hurt anyone's feeling and tell them they have to lose it under 10 minute. It's why he feels the need to bring in unknown indy guys for his rare squash matches.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> And people claim this motherfucker to be full of Pyscholohy. Newsflash: his daddy’s mind for the brain for the business isn’t guaranteed, or else Shane McMahon would already be running things up north.
> 
> Squash Avalon, do a promo, and keep it simple.
> 
> Cody fucking sucks and makes everything “extra”, which ruins even the simplest shit.


I'm one of the people that claim he is full of psychology. Didnt Omega just have a 7-10 minute long competitive match with Joey Janelle right after he won the title? You know, the match where he let Nutella put him through a table? The whole company does this long match with jobbers/lower card guys bs. Its not just him.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

But.. Khan has learned to veto stupid stuff, right?, Right?
At least that´s what he tells us..


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Didn’t like the match at all. And Jade Cargill has zero tv presence (great abs, but needs a LOT of time with a promo coach), so even if this crap match was intended to be a vehicle to get her more heat, it missed the mark there, too. Now, counter that with the Moxley v Comoroto match that followed (dude looked pretty damn good for his first time on tv), and I think that says all that needs to be said about how bad Avalon is.

One thing I’d have to agree with the critics on, there are still a lot of people on the roster who need a lot more ring time and promo training before they’re ready for the tv camera. Unfortunately it is what it is, and this is who they’ve got to work with; and this fucking pandemic situation isn’t helping matters any as far as these people getting in-ring experience. Overall, this is a long growing process, and they’re still figuring out what works on tv and what doesn’t. Impact sure as shit hasn’t figured it out yet; hell, WWE still bombs way more than they should for as long as they’ve been doing it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Reggie Dunlop *Thanks for bringing up the Moxley match. I feel like that was well done and didn't drag at all. Probably because his opponent didn't suck as much as Pete, but still, that's a good way to have a jobber match without completely squashing them.*


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Whilst I agree that Avalon shouldn't have gotten this long of a match, and that's coming from a fan of PPA, this thought process of "Jobbers shouldn't go 5+ minutes with main event talent" is a really backward thought process.

You need jobbers to be interesting. Yes, they'll never be your main attraction, but having characters and jobbers with accolades helps your product severely in the undercard. For instance, The Hurricane going against The Rock and getting a fairly close match with him did wonders for The Hurricane in the eyes of the casual audience. The Hurricane being next to Kane did wonders. Crash Holly and Al Snow are also good examples, as is Funaki.

Now, if you aren't going to do anything with the jobber, then yeah going long isn't that beneficial at all. However, using PPA as an example, if they keep using him and giving him time then it would make perfect sense, even if you're going to keep him as a jobber to the stars.

Edit: To add onto that. Giving your jobbers credibility means that the next time someone beats them it means more. Everyone benefits in the long run.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Total waste of TV time. Save that shit for YouTube, please.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Was a pretty botchy match too. Think they were just killing time.

Jade's theme sounds nice though


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Literally no one tunes in to watch Eddie Kingston WRESTLE. I remember having to stop what I was doing on my phone and give his promo my undivided attention because it was so amazing. He got over the second he walked down the aisle and said two sentences in that microphone. Ever since that moment, Eddie Kingston's promos had become a recurring highlight of the show. I have not seen one person on this site talk about the match he had with Cody as the reason they're a fan of his.
> 
> What you and the other blind apologists fail to understand about this specific situation, is that we're not generally asking for Cody to have squash matches every single week. We're saying in the context of what occurred last night, Cody should have either pinned Avalon after his immediate CrossRhodes, or lost after Jade Cargill's interference. They chose the worst possible option after both of those logical outs, just to have yet another pointless, heatless wrestling match that got no one over.*


I do.
Kingston is a great wrestler and the Cody match was very good to borderline great.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> I do.
> Kingston is a great wrestler.


*Congrats on being the first to say so publicly.*


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Congrats on being the first to say so publicly.*


I'm not the first one of course.
It wasn't just the promo that got Kingston hired. It was the whole package: the great promo in the beginning, the great match (arguably the best one of the Cody challenge everyone little arc) and the great promo in the end.
Fucking Cornette of all people said good things about the match with the asterisk of him not enjoying the end with the thumbtacks.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> I'm one of the people that claim he is full of psychology. Didnt Omega just have a 7-10 minute long competitive match with Joey Janelle right after he won the title? You know, the match where he let Nutella put him through a table? The whole company does this long match with jobbers/lower card guys bs. Its not just him.


Yes, when Janella caught him off guard with a trash can before the bell, gaining the upper hand quickly.

Nothing in that match lacked pyschology to the extent this shit did. Killed every ounce of potential heat and sympathy they could have created. Janella landed a bit of offense, and it turned into an extended squash with Omega humiliating Joey.

You’re in your feels for Cody if you can’t see the difference.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> I'm not the first one of course.
> It wasn't just the promo that got Kingston hired. It was the whole package: the great promo in the beginning, the great match (arguably the best one of the Cody challenge everyone little arc) and the great promo in the end.
> Fucking Cornette of all people said good things about the match with the asterisk of him not enjoying the end with the thumbtacks.


*I like plenty of matches involving bad wrestlers. That doesn't change the fact that Eddie Kingston is not a great wrestler, but it's fine if you think he is and that makes you happy.*


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I like plenty of matches involving bad wrestlers. That doesn't change the fact that Eddie Kingston is not a great wrestler, but it's fine if you think he is and that makes you happy.*


I mean I've seen his work.
He is very good. People complain about selling all the time but Kingston is overall the best seller in the US by a country mile

I'm also not the only one who says Kingston is a great wrestler, but y'know, you do you.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Just got around to watching this match and it was terrible. Avalon lost 27 times last year, which they stupidly mentioned on commentary, and he pretty much had the upper hand over one of the best booked guys on the show for 90% of the match. 

Avalon worked Cody’s knee for the whole match, with Cody looking at one point like he was going to forfeit, only for Cody to then Hulk up after hitting a dog shit RKO and start running the ropes like a cruiser weight. The psychology of this match was terrible.

Can somebody also explain why Cody stepped away from the team Taz vs Darby/sting feud? They beat Cody up for weeks and now he’s just fucked off to feud with Jade Cargill 😂😂😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> Avalon worked Cody’s knee for the whole match, with Cody looking at one point like he was going to forfeit, only for Cody to then Hulk up after hitting a dog shit RKO and start running the ropes like a cruiser weight. The psychology of this match was terrible.


He only gets labeled as having good psychology, because his daddy was Dusty Rhodes. Nothing more. He’s wrestling “privilege”, bestowed leniency that others aren’t simply due to his genetics.



Hitman1987 said:


> Can somebody also explain why Cody stepped away from the team Taz vs Darby/sting feud? They beat Cody up for weeks and now he’s just fucked off to feud with Jade Cargill 😂😂😂


Because Cody doesn’t have a mind for the business like so many claim. He doesn’t understand why you can’t just bounce between feuds every other show or month, why you can’t just 12 minutes with Peter Avalon, Sonny Kiss, “Warhorse”, and the like. He doesn’t understand why you can’t win a match after distraction. Why you can’t get a hideous neck tattoo that screams “prison-bitch” and be the top babyface.

“He UnDeRsTaNdS pSyChOlOgY” is straight up bullshit that people ascribe him, because they can’t really come up with many other high quality attributes. So, they will say he’s old school and whatnot, because HIS DADDY WAS.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> He only gets labeled as having good psychology, because his daddy was Dusty Rhodes. Nothing more. He’s wrestling “privilege”, bestowed leniency that others aren’t simply due to his genetics.
> 
> 
> Because Cody doesn’t have a mind for the business like so many claim. He doesn’t understand why you can’t just bounce between feuds every other show or month, why you can’t just 12 minutes with Peter Avalon, Sonny Kiss, “Warhorse”, and the like. He doesn’t understand why you can’t win a match after distraction. Why you can’t get a hideous neck tattoo that screams “prison-bitch” and be the top babyface.
> ...


It was so bad, Cody has clean victories over Archer, Brodie (RIP), Hager, Wardlow, Starks, Jungle boy etc yet he is taken to the limit by ‘Chestless’ Peter Avalon. This was FTR vs Marko bad for me and Cornette better fucking call him out on this.

Either Cody has picked up on the negative reaction to him not letting Darby breathe with the TNT title and his insecurities got to him so he moved on to save face, or he just dropped it because Shaq is back and he wants another celebrity rub. It looks so amateur when you just drop a storyline without proper explanation, especially when you’re an EVP.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> It was so bad, Cody has clean victories over Archer, Brodie (RIP), Hager, Wardlow, Starks, Jungle boy etc yet he is taken to the limit by ‘Chestless’ Peter Avalon. This was FTR vs Marko bad for me and Cornette better fucking call him out on this.
> 
> Either Cody has picked up on the negative reaction to him not letting Darby breathe with the TNT title and his insecurities got to him so he moved on to save face, or he just dropped it because Shaq is back and he wants another celebrity rub. It looks so amateur when you just drop a storyline without proper explanation, especially when you’re an EVP.


PsYcHoLoGy!!!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> You can’t say you want everyone to get an opportunity then say “it should have been a squash”! This way everyone gets a chance to show themselves every week. This is how you make the business better. Giving everyone a chance. Good job AEW


Getting the opportunity isn't the issue. Most of the time the people that are going twenty minutes toe to toe with Cody aren't getting over so it isn't making the business better. They are often disposable opponents and if they are going to be treated like disposable talents(going toe to toe with Cody in prime time and then disappearing from the TV show for God knows how long) then book them like a jobber. They aren't gaining any more clout or momentum by going twenty then they are if they go four if they are just to be cast aside as Cody moves on to the next disposable opponent.

Also who was begging to see Peter Avalon go toe to toe with Cody?

People also need to get real and be honest about the fact that these long Cody matches designed to achieve one thing and that is get Cody over as the Ace of AEW. It's to show that he can have a good match with anyone which isn't even true because he has had some weak matches. Which makes it clear that even though he is a good worker he still needs to be in there with another good worker to make that happen.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Internet guy: "I don't think jobbers should get any offence in and have more than squash matches"

Same guy ten to fifteen years ago: "Why don't WWE put on good matches? Why are they all squash matches where they get raped by Big Daddy V? Why won't anyone love Drew McIntyre/The Hurricane/Jinder Mahal/Val Venis?"

Same guy yesterday: "Why do WWE do 50/50 booking?"

This is why we can't have nice things.

Also about the break thing. How awkward would it be if you advertised a match last week, which ended in 25 seconds or during a commercial break?

I get it, I'm not a fan of Avalon either and would rather he went, but let's be realistic here. If jobbers all get squashed, are they effective anymore in their role?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

@bdon i would love to have an actual debate with you on Cody vs Kenny and who is better overall if you're down? Could be fun and interesting. And don't mind us @Firefromthegods if it gets heated.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Internet guy: "I don't think jobbers should get any offence in and have more than squash matches"
> 
> Same guy ten to fifteen years ago: "Why don't WWE put on good matches? Why are they all squash matches where they get raped by Big Daddy V? Why won't anyone love Drew McIntyre/The Hurricane/Jinder Mahal/Val Venis?"
> 
> ...


The match was strictly to get Cody’s tv time in and for him to further prove (failing to do so) that he’s a great wrestler. He is still butt hurt that the IWC doesn’t fawn over his matches and is butt hurt that wrestling historians and columnists describe his matches as “smoke and mirrors”.

If you need proof, look up the time he called out columnists by name for just that. Dude is just not comfortable in his own skin at all.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> @bdon i would love to have an actual debate with you on Cody vs Kenny and who is better overall if you're down? Could be fun and interesting. And don't mind us @Firefromthegods if it gets heated.


One began headlining shows when he got the book. The other was chosen to do so. Multiple times.

Facts derail your opinion. You can fucking ignore me right now, don’t care: I will not budge when it comes to Midcard Cody. A debate about the topic isn’t worth my time. Anyone disagreeing is blinded love territory with Cody, so you can go ahead and pump your brakes now, Midcard Cody.

Don’t give a shit if you don’t like Kenny m, his style, or whatever, but I refuse to hear bullshit reasoning that describes Cody as anything more than good midcard talent.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> One began headlining shows when he got the book. The other was chosen to do so. Multiple times.
> 
> Facts derail your opinion. You can fucking ignore me right now, don’t care: I will not budge when it comes to Midcard Cody. A debate about the topic isn’t worth my time. Anyone disagreeing is blinded love territory with Cody, so you can go ahead and pump your brakes now, Midcard Cody.
> 
> Don’t give a shit if you don’t like Kenny m, his style, or whatever, but I refuse to hear bullshit reasoning that describes Cody as anything more than good midcard talent.


Ok cool.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Ok cool.


No offense, but I see no point in wasting my or your time. Midcard Cody is worsened by having the book and more airtime that show all of his flaws.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Many of the replies in this thread is basically saying "I'm an AEW mark and refuse to acknowledge that anything they do isn't absolutely perfect".
> 
> Main Eventers having long matches with jobbers is dumb and doesn't benefit anyone. Add on top of that Jade looks like an ineffective dork.


That's the style they've employed since its inception. Lots of ppl raised to only know wwe can't accept it. They'd be first to call company wwe lite as well


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> That's the style they've employed since its inception. Lots of ppl raised to only know wwe can't accept it. They'd be first to call company wwe lite as well


This outlook is ridiculous though. Basically you're saying if someone doesn't mark out for everything AEW does then they're wrong. We're not allowed to critique AEW at all, anything they do that is dumb or ridiculous is pawned off as just "thats how AEW operates."

Learn to take some criticism AEW marks, nothing in the World is 100% perfect.

Except Rihanna of course:








She's perfection.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Believe it or not it was the match of the night for me. Other matches were pretty horrendous though. Cody coming out with a snoop remix is dumb and this feud with Shaq sounds very underwhelming. I do agree that Avalon looked weak after he hit the low blow. Too much is being done in the ring in AEW and that was just another prime example.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

bdon said:


> One began headlining shows when he got the book. The other was chosen to do so. Multiple times.
> 
> Facts derail your opinion.


This is "factually" wrong considering he was ROH world champion.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody headlined lots of shows as the ROH World Champion (inc. the PPV against Minoru Suzuki - what a disappointment that match was though) and also main evented a few shows in New Japan and New Japan USA. He definitely reinvented himself after leaving WWE following the Stardust debacle and was a big part of the Elite phenomenon that led to All In and AEW. He grafted for quite some time on the indies after leaving WWE. I remember him wrestling Angle at a low key indie show in the main event a few years ago. He held a bunch of titles on the indies, had the IWGP U.S. Title, and also that brief NWA World Title reign - none of which he 'had the book' for.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Cody headlined lots of shows as the ROH World Champion (inc. the PPV against Minoru Suzuki - what a disappointment that match was though) and also main evented a few shows in New Japan and New Japan USA. He definitely reinvented himself after leaving WWE following the Stardust debacle and was a big part of the Elite phenomenon that led to All In and AEW. He grafted for quite some time on the indies after leaving WWE. I remember him wrestling Angle at a low key indie show in the main event a few years ago. He held a bunch of titles on the indies, had the IWGP U.S. Title, and also that brief NWA World Title reign - none of which he 'had the book' for.


That's all great, but I think you mean "Cody is a piece of shit".


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> This outlook is ridiculous though. Basically you're saying if someone doesn't mark out for everything AEW does then they're wrong. We're not allowed to critique AEW at all, anything they do that is dumb or ridiculous is pawned off as just "thats how AEW operates."
> 
> Learn to take some criticism AEW marks, nothing in the World is 100% perfect.
> 
> ...


LOL she's SOOOOOO BAD


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Internet guy: "I don't think jobbers should get any offence in and have more than squash matches"
> 
> Same guy ten to fifteen years ago: "Why don't WWE put on good matches? Why are they all squash matches where they get raped by Big Daddy V? Why won't anyone love Drew McIntyre/The Hurricane/Jinder Mahal/Val Venis?"
> 
> ...


*First of all, you're wrong. All of these people complaining are not the same people nor have the same ideologies. I'm an Attitude Era enthusiast in the same way Cornette is an '80s wrestling enthusiast. I had no problem with 5 minute matches and squashes because all I cared about were the storylines around the wrestlers performing the squashes. I didn't need to see Mideon have a 20 minute technical wrestling match with The Rock to put over a feud with The Undertaker. Also, there are plenty of wrestling purists in this thread agreeing that this should have been a squash or a short match, so there's nothing contradictory here, because circumstances matter to anyone who has an understanding of context in wrestling.

Secondly, the role of a jobber is literally to make the person they're wrestling look good. They aren't meant to get over, that's why they're called jobbers. The word has lost meaning over the years and been assigned to people who simply lose more than top talents, but a jobber is someone who perpetually loses in decisive fashion to enhance the credibility of whomever they're facing, hence the synonym "enhancement talent." Cody selling for Pete Avalon is the complete opposite of this, which is why your statements make no sense.*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> This is "factually" wrong considering he was ROH world champion.


ROH and NWA. Lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> That's all great, but I think you mean "Cody is a piece of shit".


 



bdon said:


> ROH and NWA. Lol


It's still shows he headlined lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> It's still shows he headlined lol


Hah. Fair enough.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

Just got around to watching it. Its just typical trash AEW booking to me. They've been doing the same jobber vs. main eventer thing for the past few months. Why get upset with Triple Rhodes now?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Supah Sheg said:


> Just got around to watching it. Its just typical trash AEW booking to me. They've been doing the same jobber vs. main eventer thing for the past few months. Why get upset with Triple Rhodes now?


That’s Cody rHHHodes to you, Mr!


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

bdon said:


> That’s Cody rHHHodes to you, Mr!


I'm stealing that lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Supah Sheg said:


> I'm stealing that lol


And his wife, Branphanie rHHHodes.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *First of all, you're wrong. All of these people complaining are not the same people nor have the same ideologies. I'm an Attitude Era enthusiast in the same way Cornette is an '80s wrestling enthusiast. I had no problem with 5 minute matches and squashes because all I cared about were the storylines around the wrestlers performing the squashes. I didn't need to see Mideon have a 20 minute technical wrestling match with The Rock to put over a feud with The Undertaker. Also, there are plenty of wrestling purists in this thread agreeing that this should have been a squash or a short match, so there's nothing contradictory here, because circumstances matter to anyone who has an understanding of context in wrestling.
> 
> Secondly, the role of a jobber is literally to make the person they're wrestling look good. They aren't meant to get over, that's why they're called jobbers. The word has lost meaning over the years and been assigned to people who simply lose more than top talents, but a jobber is someone who perpetually loses in decisive fashion to enhance the credibility of whomever they're facing, hence the synonym "enhancement talent." Cody selling for Pete Avalon is the complete opposite of this, which is why your statements make no sense.*


Of course that's the role of a jobber, but there's two different tiers in this role:

1) No named enhancement talent there for a try out. These ones get squashed and no one complains. (Think the likes of Frankie Kazarian et al during the Heat/Velocity days.
2) Contracted individuals who ultimately job, but are career jobbers. (R-Truth, Val Venis, etc).

Squashing the latter will make them lose any credibility and will make their spot redundant. If AEW wanted an actual squash, they have access to a lot of no-name talent to do this with. Avalon is someone that they invest some time into character-wise, so they need some form of credibility to him (even if he's awful and undeserving).

Plus, the offence was as a result of a distraction at the beginning, which Avalon took advantage of, so it made sense. Couple that with a break and it makes sense. Don't get me wrong, I see nothing in Avalon and I don't find him credible, but objectionably speaking it makes sense.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

bdon said:


> And his wife, Branphanie rHHHodes.


That was poorly executed.....boo this man.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Of course that's the role of a jobber, but there's two different tiers in this role:
> 
> 1) No named enhancement talent there for a try out. These ones get squashed and no one complains. (Think the likes of Frankie Kazarian et al during the Heat/Velocity days.
> 2) Contracted individuals who ultimately job, but are career jobbers. (R-Truth, Val Venis, etc).
> ...


*No, it doesn't. R Truth hasn't been near the main event scene since 2011. It's 2021. No one would give a shit if Goldberg squashed him tomorrow as a warm up for Drew. Jobbers don't need credibility because their existence is literally to be a training dummy for a star.*


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Looking forward to the next avalon match thank you AEW!!!!


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> The match was strictly to get Cody’s tv time in and for him to further prove (failing to do so) that he’s a great wrestler. He is still butt hurt that the IWC doesn’t fawn over his matches and is butt hurt that wrestling historians and columnists describe his matches as “smoke and mirrors”.
> 
> If you need proof, look up the time he called out columnists by name for just that. Dude is just not comfortable in his own skin at all.


I think the only one butthurt here is you. Have you called some sort of helpline yet about this?

Also the term wrestling historian makes me laugh, it's not like that's an actual credible profession.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *No, it doesn't. R Truth hasn't been near the main event scene since 2011. It's 2021. No one would give a shit if Goldberg squashed him tomorrow as a warm up for Drew. Jobbers don't need credibility because their existence is literally to be a training dummy for a star.*


I think you've misread what I said about R-Truth, I called him a credible jobber, not anything resembling a main event talent or even mid-card.

My point is that name value is a thing for some jobbers, something which R-Truth has as he does sometimes win matches. AEW are trying the same with Avalon, who clearly doesn't deserve it.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I think the only one butthurt here is you. Have you called some sort of helpline yet about this?
> 
> Also the term wrestling historian makes me laugh, it's not like that's an actual credible profession.


Its known the movie "Taken " was based off Bdons experiences with Cody.Bdon wont stop until he brings Cody down LMFAO.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Its know the movie "Taken " was based off Bdons experiences with Cody.Bdon wont stop until he brings Cody down LMFAO.


hahahaha!

"I will find you and I will.....frown at you before going home and furiously masturbating over your wife and cry myself into a dark lonely corner!"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I think you've misread what I said about R-Truth, I called him a credible jobber, not anything resembling a main event talent or even mid-card.


*What you don't seem to understand is that "credible jobber" is an oxymoron. We've watched R-Truth lose for over 20 years. No one would blink an eye if he were squashed tomorrow. Jobbers don't need credibility, ever.*



> My point is that name value is a thing for some jobbers, something which R-Truth has as he does sometimes win matches. AEW are trying the same with Avalon, who clearly doesn't deserve it.


*Again, multiple people have pointed out that they do this with every no name AEW Dark jobber and it leads to absolutely nothing.*


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *What you don't seem to understand is that "credible jobber" is an oxymoron. We've watched R-Truth lose for over 20 years. No one would blink an eye if he were squashed tomorrow. Jobbers don't need credibility, ever.
> 
> 
> Again, multiple people have pointed out that they do this with every no name AEW Dark jobber and it leads to absolutely nothing.*


Well except the people who got signed from DARK like HOBBS,TOP FLIGHT,CASTER AND BOWENS ETC


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *What you don't seem to understand is that "credible jobber" is an oxymoron. We've watched R-Truth lose for over 20 years. No one would blink an eye if he were squashed tomorrow. Jobbers don't need credibility, ever.
> 
> 
> Again, multiple people have pointed out that they do this with every no name AEW Dark jobber and it leads to absolutely nothing.*


The difference is that people at a live show will go for a piss break if they're facing Blandy McNoName, but not if R-Truth is in the match. I'm sorry, but it does make a difference.

They don't really though do this all the time though, do they? Sure, twice this week (Luther being the most terrible of them all might I add) and once every now and again otherwise. Besides, if Avalon gets a good showing here, then the next person to beat him on Dark gets even more credibility to that victory. It's not like he won or anything! They clearly know what they're doing and seem to want to challenge this outlook when they took a jab at this when they mentioned that Cody would have it finished in less than a minute.

You wouldn't find a victory in a boxing match credible if they constantly beat people in five seconds with no name, why wrestling? It's not like Cody's a monster heel either, so it makes even less sense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> The difference is that people at a live show will go for a piss break if they're facing Blandy McNoName, but not if R-Truth is in the match. I'm sorry, but it does make a difference.
> 
> They don't really though do this all the time though, do they? Sure, twice this week (Luther being the most terrible of them all might I add) and once every now and again otherwise. Besides, if Avalon gets a good showing here, then the next person to beat him on Dark gets even more credibility to that victory. It's not like he won or anything! They clearly know what they're doing and seem to want to challenge this outlook when they took a jab at this when they mentioned that Cody would have it finished in less than a minute.
> 
> You wouldn't find a victory in a boxing match credible if they constantly beat people in five seconds with no name, why wrestling? It's not like Cody's a monster heel either, so it makes even less sense.


*We just watched Conor McGregor get knocked out in two rounds. You cannot compare real combat sports to wrestling, because even the superstars can get squashed by whom the casuals would perceive to be randoms. Nobody was talking about Holly Holm on television until she embarrassed Ronda.*


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *We just watched Conor McGregor get knocked out in two rounds. You cannot compare real combat sports to wrestling, because even the superstars can get squashed by whom the casuals would perceive to be randoms. Nobody was talking about Holly Holm on television until she embarrassed Ronda.*





BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *We just watched Conor McGregor get knocked out in two rounds. You cannot compare real combat sports to wrestling, because even the superstars can get squashed by whom the casuals would perceive to be randoms. Nobody was talking about Holly Holm on television until she embarrassed Ronda.*


Conor McGregor being an elite fighter who took time out and lost due to his own cockiness is not a comparable choice. Think Mike Tyson beating up an 11 year old. That's closer to squashing jobbers.

And yes, it is comparable. Wrestling is modelled on the illusion of being a sport.

Maybe the predictability in wrestling is part of the problem that caused its decline?


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

bdon said:


> One began headlining shows when he got the book. The other was chosen to do so. Multiple times.
> 
> Facts derail your opinion. You can fucking ignore me right now, don’t care:* I will not budge when it comes to Midcard Cody. A debate about the topic isn’t worth my time. Anyone disagreeing is blinded love territory with Cody*, so you can go ahead and pump your brakes now, Midcard Cody.
> 
> Don’t give a shit if you don’t like Kenny m, his style, or whatever, but *I refuse to hear bullshit reasoning that describes Cody as anything more than good midcard talent.*


Dude listen to yourself. 'Anyone disagreeing with me is wrong'! Why do you get so incredibly mad about him every week? People are actually allowed to like this wrestler without being blindly in love. I don't think I've ever seen such an OTT hate towards someone on here clearly and completely fueled by confirmation bias.

It's actually a bit concerning.

I liked the match, and Avalon who I hadn't seen before. Oooh sorry. There it is, I'm blindly in love with a wrestler now.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> Dude listen to yourself. 'Anyone disagreeing with me is wrong'! Why do you get so incredibly mad about him every week? People are actually allowed to like this wrestler without being blindly in love. I don't think I've ever seen such an OTT hate towards someone on here clearly and completely fueled by confirmation bias.
> 
> It's actually a bit concerning.
> 
> I liked the match, and Avalon who I hadn't seen before. Oooh sorry. There it is, I'm blindly in love with a wrestler now.


He is entitled to his opinion. As are you. My point was that I won’t listen to it. He wanted to debate with me, and that is a pointless discussion. There is no argument that will change MY opinion of Cody rHHHodes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> And his wife, Branphanie rHHHodes.


don’t you mean BranpaHHHnie McrHGHHodes?

commit to your brand


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> don’t you mean BranpaHHHnie McrHGHHodes?
> 
> commit to your brand


But she isn’t the HHH wannabe.

And this is no gimmick, I assure you. He’s a real piece of shit.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

La Parka said:


> Lmaooo
> 
> “somebody help me, a forum dedicated to debate and discussion is critically reviewing my favorite show!”


'

Dudes probably a R/SquaredCircle mod cut him some slack!


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

What is corny talking about NDA's and Don Callis at the end of the Young Bucks video though? Is Callis about to get #metoo'ed too?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353756594895466502
His response and the nerds defending him is everything wrong with Wrestling.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353756594895466502
> His response and the nerds defending him is everything wrong with Wrestling.


But it's realistic that you will under-estimate people, especially with interference and dirty tactics, no? This makes sense, I just wish that they chose a different jobber to do it.

Conversely, I think Tweeting a wrestler to whinge about this is a worse issue with wrestling. It just shows how many entitled cry-babies there are in the crowd with no attention span.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353756594895466502
> His response and the nerds defending him is everything wrong with Wrestling.


This was the perfect kayfabe response what are you talking about. He even acknowledged the total match time so he and AEW are aware of the criticisms. 

What do you want him to say? "You're right Mr. Alex, you're so right, and I will pray about my actions sir. I should have never gone against your wishes. Again, I will pray multiple times about this Alex. Thank you.".


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> But it's realistic that you will under-estimate people, especially with interference and dirty tactics, no? This makes sense, I just wish that they chose a different jobber to do it.
> 
> Conversely, I think Tweeting a wrestler to whinge about this is a worse issue with wrestling. It just shows how many entitled cry-babies there are in the crowd with no attention span.


And that’s the exact problem and why that guy said what he did. ”Jobber”, Cody shouldn’t be facing any jobber on Dynamite, they have AEW Dark for a reason, have it on there instead.

Why should anybody care about watching Cody vs Peter Avalon, whats the point of sitting through 10 minutes of Cody beating a jobber, it’s pointless and does absolutely nothing for either guy.

Then you have nerds jumping all over that guy for having a fair opinion.

”Peter Avalon and Luther have experience, they have their place in Wrestling”.

Well I’m sorry nerds, people wouldn’t be complaining if those two could actually wrestle, Luther has like 30 years experience, yet he can’t even fucking climb a turnbuckle properly.

That’s exactly why people complain about shit like that, and it’s why threads like this are made.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Peter Avalon lost 27 matches last year against the bottom wrestlers on the roster, Cody lost 4 against main event wrestlers and only 2 of those were clean (and Darby’s was a roll up). 

Yet you put them in the ring together on dynamite and they have a competitive match. It doesn’t make sense and is ruining any chance AEW has of making stars. 

You have to sacrifice the mid card and the jobbers to make the stars, that’s how it works.

If this was Cody’s idea, as he books the singles matches apparently, then he doesn’t have a clue.

I’d also like to know why he’s disappeared from the team Taz feud after taking several beatings and belt shots from them? Now it just leaves team Taz with a 3v2 Instead of a 3v3. I thought that was the whole point of him hanging around with Darby/Sting after he lost the belt. It’s terrible booking.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Hitman1987 said:


> Peter Avalon lost 27 matches last year against the bottom wrestlers on the roster, Cody lost 4 against main event wrestlers and only 2 of those were clean (and Darby’s was a roll up).
> 
> Yet you put them in the ring together on dynamite and they have a competitive match. It doesn’t make sense and is ruining any chance AEW has of making stars.
> 
> ...


*Cody just inserts himself into whatever he perceives to be the hottest angle. The Sting shock value wore off 2 weeks later and Cody jumped off that bandwagon immediately.*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cody just inserts himself into whatever he perceives to be the hottest angle. The Sting shock value wore off 2 weeks later and Cody jumped off that bandwagon immediately.*


Bingo


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

To me the biggest thing going forward as whether they do something with Avalon or not. Now, I don't particularly care for him outside of a comedy role.

But for Cody to give him so much to a guy who they booked like such a loser for so long, it has to mean something. And if Avalon's not on Dynamite in a somewhat more prominent role in the future, then this will mean nothing and benefit no one, on top of being a waste of time.

And even with Cody's excuse, that's leaving out the part where he had the time to cover Avalon and that they had to continue the angle with Jade.....because again, that had to continue.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> To me the biggest thing going forward as whether they do something with Avalon or not. Now, I don't particularly care for him outside of a comedy role.
> 
> But for Cody to give him so much to a guy who they booked like such a loser for so long, it has to mean something. And if Avalon's not on Dynamite in a somewhat more prominent role in the future, then this will mean nothing and benefit no one, on top of being a waste of time.
> 
> And even with Cody's excuse, that's leaving out the part where he had the time to cover Avalon and that they had to continue the angle with Jade.....because again, that had to continue.


*Cody just needs to let Jade beat him in a wrestling match on the Pay-Per-View and get this awkward feud over with. Her favorite wrestler is Chyna and she's built even more rock solid than Chyna, so it would be huge for AEW to have an attraction like that on their program, because WWE would have no answer for it whatsoever. This would do one of two things in bringing back intergender wrestling across both promotions, or making Jade the most unique and dominant woman in the business. It's a win-win.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> To me the biggest thing going forward as whether they do something with Avalon or not. Now, I don't particularly care for him outside of a comedy role.
> 
> But for Cody to give him so much to a guy who they booked like such a loser for so long, it has to mean something. And if Avalon's not on Dynamite in a somewhat more prominent role in the future, then this will mean nothing and benefit no one, on top of being a waste of time.
> 
> And even with Cody's excuse, that's leaving out the part where he had the time to cover Avalon and that they had to continue the angle with Jade.....because again, that had to continue.


They’re not doing anything with Avalon, which is why it was such a bad call to let him get so much offense in the first place. There’s no room on Dynamite going into Revolution or even DON3 for a Peter Avalon storyline.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cody just needs to let Jade beat him in a wrestling match on the Pay-Per-View and get this awkward feud over with. Her favorite wrestler is Chyna and she's built even more rock solid than Chyna, so it would be huge for AEW to have an attraction like that on their program, because WWE would have no answer for it whatsoever. This would do one of two things in bringing back intergender wrestling across both promotions, or making Jade the most unique and dominant woman in the business. It's a win-win.*


Put Jade over Cody on PPV? That would ruin Cody. A beast like Wardlow can’t beat Cody in a cage but a woman can beat him? Please no inter-gender wrestling on AEW, leave that to Impact. I’m OK with Jade slamming him on Dynamite or something but putting Jade over Cody clean wouldn’t fly well. If they want to really establish her as that much of a beast/threat then having her squash Shida is what they should do, assuming that she’s at least average in the ring. I would love that seeing as I love Jade’s look and presence and Shida I’m just tired of. The Red Velvet match will be telling.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> They’re not doing anything with Avalon, which is why it was such a bad call to let him get so much offense in the first place. There’s no room on Dynamite going into Revolution or even DON3 for a Peter Avalon storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> Put Jade over Cody on PPV? That would ruin Cody. A beast like Wardlow can’t beat Cody in a cage but a woman can beat him? Please no inter-gender wrestling on AEW, leave that to Impact. I’m OK with Jade slamming him on Dynamite or something but putting Jade over Cody clean wouldn’t fly well. If they want to really establish her as that much of a beast/threat then having her squash Shida is what they should do, assuming that she’s at least average in the ring. I would love that seeing as I love Jade’s look and presence and Shida I’m just tired of. The Red Velvet match will be telling.


*I don't want to hear anything about ruining Cody if you tried to justify him having a 10 minute competitive match with a jobber that's skinnier than me (5'10 150).*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I don't want to hear anything about ruining Cody if you tried to justify him having a 10 minute competitive match with a jobber that's skinnier than me (5'10 150).*


I didn’t though...I agreed with you on the first page


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I didn’t though...I agreed with you on the first page


*Alright good, but Jade is still visually more credible than most guys on this show, so the gender excuse is irrelevant. She's a nearly 6'0 professional body builder. We just saw Bianca carry Otis like a sack of potatoes. Jade can probably throw Cody across the ring like a basketball.*


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

If Jade Cargill was any good in the ring she would’ve been in the ring already.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cody just needs to let Jade beat him in a wrestling match on the Pay-Per-View and get this awkward feud over with. Her favorite wrestler is Chyna and she's built even more rock solid than Chyna, so it would be huge for AEW to have an attraction like that on their program, because WWE would have no answer for it whatsoever. This would do one of two things in bringing back intergender wrestling across both promotions, or making Jade the most unique and dominant woman in the business. It's a win-win.*


Jade should not go over cody unless there's interference and tbh intergender matches shouldn't happen at all it's a bad look.Sasha vs that valet was TERRIBLE......keep intethender matches out of AEW.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Jade should not go over cody unless there's interference and tbh intergender matches shouldn't happen at all it's a bad look.Sasha vs that valet was TERRIBLE......keep intethender matches out of AEW.


I might quit watching if they were to put Cargill over Cody, and we all know how I feel about Cody fucking rHHHodes.

Women wrestling men and winning should never happen. The minute it does, your product can no longer be taken seriously.

_Insert joke in that last line_


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Jade should not go over cody unless there's interference and tbh intergender matches shouldn't happen at all it's a bad look.Sasha vs that valet was TERRIBLE......keep intethender matches out of AEW.


*Sasha vs Reggie was excellent, given that they were wrestling with massive limitations and still managed to pull off multiple exciting chain wrestling sequences. It was the most praised and most viewed thing on Smackdown.*


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Sasha vs Reggie was excellent, given that they were wrestling with massive limitations and still managed to pull off multiple exciting chain wrestling sequences. It was the most praised and most viewed thing on Smackdown.*


Haha yeah ......sure.....excellent lol.

Reggie literally had to move her around like Marko stunt half the time,not to mention the miscues. That match was not great and another showing why intergender matcheds shouldn't happen.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Sasha vs Reggie was excellent, given that they were wrestling with massive limitations and still managed to pull off multiple exciting chain wrestling sequences. *


It absolutely was not excellent.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> It absolutely was not excellent.


Sloppy Is more like it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Haha yeah ......sure.....excellent lol.
> 
> Reggie literally had to move her around like Marko stunt half the time,not to mention the miscues. That match was not great and another showing why intergender matcheds shouldn't happen.


*This means nothing to me from a guy who routinely defends Marko Stunt and every awful tag match in AEW.*


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *This means nothing to me from a guy who routinely defends Marko Stunt and every awful tag match in AEW.*


Not just me tons of people thought that match sucked.Sasha might as well been marko had to be carried around and multiple miscues......but sure it was spectacular LMFAO.Even in the smackdown thread lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Not just me tons of people thought that match sucked.Sasha might as well been marko had to be carried around and multiple miscues......but sure it was spectacular LMFAO.Even in the smackdown thread lol.


*Since you want to use the groupthink fallacy, 1.5 million people (and counting) disagree with you since they went out of their way to watch it within 3 days. Considering the only other thing on WWE's channel with 1.5 million views in the last 3 days is Alexa taking an RKO (uploaded 12 hours ago), I'd say there's definitely interest for intergender matches.









*


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Fuck intergender matches. That shit can continue sticking to Impact and other failed indy companies that will never amount to anything.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Since you want to use the groupthink fallacy, 1.5 million people (and counting) disagree with you since they went out of their way to watch it within 3 days. Considering the only other thing on WWE's channel with 1.5 million views in the last 3 days is Alexa taking an RKO (uploaded 12 hours ago), I'd say there's definitely interest for intergender matches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow youtube views........

Match still sucked.had a tiny girl being carried by a much bigger dude plus a few botches and miscues.just so we are clear if it was good I would say so I don't hate for no reason.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Wow youtube views........
> 
> Match still sucked.had a tiny girl being carried by a much bigger dude plus a few botches and miscues.just so we are clear if it was good I would say so I don't hate for no reason.


*1.5 million views on YouTube for a segment is more than the entirety of AEW Dynamite, WITH DVRs. It's also more than 5 salty guys who hate women's wrestling on a forum.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Alright good, but Jade is still visually more credible than most guys on this show, so the gender excuse is irrelevant. She's a nearly 6'0 professional body builder. We just saw Bianca carry Otis like a sack of potatoes. Jade can probably throw Cody across the ring like a basketball.*





BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Since you want to use the groupthink fallacy, 1.5 million people (and counting) disagree with you since they went out of their way to watch it within 3 days. Considering the only other thing on WWE's channel with 1.5 million views in the last 3 days is Alexa taking an RKO (uploaded 12 hours ago), I'd say there's definitely interest for intergender matches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a huge difference between lifting Otis in a non-combat situation and beating him in an all out match. The Alexa/Orton thing also wasn't a match it was just an RKO. Orton RKOing Nia Jax in the Rumble and Baron Corbin hitting End of Days on Becky were also just one off hit and run type situations. That's my point regarding Jade and Cody. Jade can body-slam him or spear him on Dynamite but putting her over Cody clean is a terrible move. Yeah Jade is muscle built but its not like Cody isn't built in his own right, its not like he has Jungle Boy's body size and weight either. Even then Jungle Boy losing to Jade clean is still not believable. One has testosterone and the other doesn't. The video views indicate curiosity, not a fanbase that is asking for more intergender wrestling. WWE would lose their fanbase faster than they already are.

The Sasha/Reginald match was extremely choreographed. A fully grown man tapping out in 2 seconds to a woman is considered "excellent" content?

This just goes back to my previous point about you just being a die hard Sasha Banks fan so everything she does will be considered the best thing ever to you. There's nothing good about intergender wrestling. Its extremely awkward and the men have to clearly hold back in fear of legit injuring the female they're combating. I love womens wrestling but it should stay in the women's division. No reason for it to spill over into the males division. Its not a good look at all. Just let this one go Boss.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> There's a huge difference between lifting Otis in a non-combat situation and beating him in an all out match. The Alexa/Orton thing also wasn't a match it was just an RKO. Orton RKOing Nia Jax in the Rumble and Baron Corbin hitting End of Days on Becky were also just one off hit and run type situations. That's my point regarding Jade and Cody. Jade can body-slam him or spear him on Dynamite but putting her over Cody clean is a terrible move. Yeah Jade is muscle built but its not like Cody isn't built in his own right, its not like he has Jungle Boy's body size and weight either. Even then Jungle Boy losing to Jade clean is still not believable. One has testosterone and the other doesn't. The video views indicate curiosity, not a fanbase that is asking for more intergender wrestling. WWE would lose their fanbase faster than they already are.
> 
> The Sasha/Reginald match was extremely choreographed. A fully grown man tapping out in 2 seconds to a woman is considered "excellent" content?
> 
> This just goes back to my previous point about you just being a die hard Sasha Banks fan so everything she does will be considered the best thing ever to you. There's nothing good about intergender wrestling. Its extremely awkward and the men have to clearly hold back in fear of legit injuring the female they're combating. I love womens wrestling but it should stay in the women's division. No reason for it to spill over into the males division. Its not a good look at all. Just let this one go Boss.


*You have no idea what you're talking about. Trish Stratus and Lita were wrestling with and against The Rock, Triple H, Steve Austin, The Dudley Boyz, and Edge and Christian at the absolute peak of wrestling. Chyna won the Intercontinental Championship off of Chris Jericho and Eddie Guerrero while they were doing 7 million viewers a week. Steve Austin turning heel in 2001 was the beginning of the decline of wrestling ratings, not intergender matches. Either you're a teenager with no wrestling history knowledge whatsoever, or you're trolling.*


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Since you want to use the groupthink fallacy, 1.5 million people (and counting) disagree with you since they went out of their way to watch it within 3 days. Considering the only other thing on WWE's channel with 1.5 million views in the last 3 days is Alexa taking an RKO (uploaded 12 hours ago), I'd say there's definitely interest for intergender matches.*


TBH it's weird these both happened in the space of a week, is Vince secretly in the hospital and not writing/vetoing the shows?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> TBH it's weird these both happened in the space of a week, is Vince secretly in the hospital and not writing/vetoing the shows?


*For the Smackdown match, Sasha went above and beyond to create exciting chain wrestling sequences with Reggie to put over his athleticism while not taking any real bumps. I have no idea who had the balls to OK the RKO on the tiny attractive white girl, but I want to see more of it.*


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *For the Smackdown match, Sasha went above and beyond to create exciting chain wrestling sequences with Reggie to put over his athleticism while not taking any real bumps. I have no idea who had the balls to OK the RKO on the tiny attractive white girl, but I want to see more of it.*


Oh I wasn't trying to criticize them, I'm just surprised they happened at all. They don't seem like something Vince would book or allow, that's all I meant. I think it's cool they did something different for once.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> Oh I wasn't trying to criticize them, I'm just surprised they happened at all. They don't seem like something Vince would book or allow, that's all I meant. I think it's cool they did something different for once.


*Yeah, I know, I'm just saying Sasha was still following the rules while finding a way to make it exciting instead of the standard squash where the male gets no offense whatsoever.*


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol, cringe.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

The OP does have some good points. There is no need to book a top guy vs a jobber and that picture in picture stuff has got to go. Are they really that hard up for money that they must take commercials during the matches. 

As I've said in the past, although I do really like AEW as a viable alternative to the boring and scripted WWE, they could really use some good writers to create some compelling and engaging story lines, and matches based upon those story lines. I mean, what was the point of that Cody vs Avalon match?


----------

